# AFI 2016



## WriterGirl (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't find a forum for AFI MFAs for this year, so I decided to create one.

Hopefully we can get to know each other a bit, and also, answer questions


----------



## Al1 (Apr 5, 2016)

yeah I agree, Sheryl answered my own question in the other forum about term dates:
fall term starts on August 22 and ends December 16. Spring term starts January 3 and ends June 9, 2017.


----------



## Brawn Burgundy (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey all, I'm starting as a screenwriting fellow this fall. Do we know anything about orientation yet? I just spoke with an instructor over the phone and it slipped my mind to ask him.


----------



## filmophile20 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys! Just found this forum. I'm starting as a directing fellow this fall. Thanks for the term dates above! I was dying to know the schedule but couldn't find it anywhere!


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 14, 2016)

Brawn Burgundy said:


> Hey all, I'm starting as a screenwriting fellow this fall. Do we know anything about orientation yet? I just spoke with an instructor over the phone and it slipped my mind to ask him.



I haven't been told anything regarding this so far. In fact, I though we would have received more info (housing advice, orientation, etc) by now.

Anyone know anything? 

I've been super sick so it's been a very unproductive week, but I'm thinking of emailing Sheryl tomorrow.


----------



## Al1 (Apr 15, 2016)

I just received an official letter and a little brochure about the course. I'm in Australia, so i would have thought Americans would already have them?


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 20, 2016)

@Al1 I'm in South America, so technically closer than you, and yet, I'm still waiting


----------



## NSharirli (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently a first year screenwriter at AFI and I stumbled upon this thread. I'd love to answer any questions you have. Feel free to shoot me a message!

Niki


----------



## Brawn Burgundy (May 4, 2016)

Hi Niki,

First, thank you so much for answering questions. When accepted I didn't seem to have any but as the start of term gets closer and closer I can't seem to go a day without something new popping into my head.

Just a few questions:
- What's boot camp like for us screenwriters? Ya'know, aside from the whole trying not to be the last kid picked for gym class dodgeball feeling.
- How much time do you normally spend on set?
- I heard that most of our time will be spent in workshops perfecting a feature, is this true?
- If so, is this feature started from scratch for the workshop or are we able to use previous work/ideas?

Those are just a few and I might have a few more if you're willing. But, again, thank you so much for answering a few questions.


----------



## NSharirli (May 6, 2016)

Responded in a message. If anyone has any questions (or just wants to know the answers to these questions) feel free to PM me. Happy to help.


----------



## Koodae Kim (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I'm AFI producing fellow, just graduated in this June. 
Currently I'm producing a short film for HBO competition and wondering if you are interested in AC, G/E position and production dept for this project. 



*Here is information about our project:*

*Title: *The Oak Tree and Omusubi 

*Project: *Short film for HBO Competition 

*HBO Competition*: HBO Announces 'APA Visionaries,' Short Film Contest for Asian-American Directors

*Synopsis:* (this is a heartwarming drama based on a true story)

In pre-World War II Los Angeles, a young Japanese girl learns the tradition and beauty behind her family's business, until the fateful day December 7th shutters the world she knows. Ten years later, the irrevocably altered, the unspoken pledge of a stranger will open up the world to her again. 

*Genre: *Drama

*Story Period:* 1942 ~ 1959

*Director:* Masanori Baba Masanori Baba - IMDbPro (His short "Chiyo" was one of the semi finalists for Academy's short live action, Short Film Chiyo｜短編映画／千代のお迎え公式サイト) 

*Producer*: Koodae Kim Koodae Kim - IMDbPro

*Shooting date:*

10/19 @ Thousand Oaks from 6AM ~ 8PM 

10/20 @ Little Tokyo from 5PM ~ 6AM

10/21 @ LIttle Tokyo from 5PM ~ 6AM



No paid, Gas pay for Thousand Oaks location, IMDB credit and meals are provided. 

I'm from AFI producing discipline and my AFI cinematography fellow also helps me on this project. So if any of you want to get more on-set experience and connect to the recent AFI fellows to get insightful feedback about AFI, please PM me. My email is koodaekim.afi@gmail.com. 

Looking forward to hearing back from you!

Koodae


----------

